

Graphene circuit's wireless promise - debugunit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25944824

======
jds375
It'll be interesting to see how they go about scaling this. Link to full
article is here:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2014/140130/ncomms4086/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2014/140130/ncomms4086/full/ncomms4086.html)

~~~
Flenser
they've also posted on their blog:
[http://ibmresearchnews.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/graphene-
circu...](http://ibmresearchnews.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/graphene-circuit-
ready-for-wireless.html#fbid=Ch-k7aVO16F)

------
hurowits
pretty amazing, how fast this is becoming industrialized...

------
higherpurpose
Can this work for CPUs, too?

~~~
Symmetry
In theory I think so, but it seems that they can only integrate a relatively
small number of transistors on a chip at the moment. If each transistor only
has a 90% chance of working, then you'll have to do a lot of to even get a
single 3000 gate 8-bit micro controller that works. But the process will
probably improve with time.

